# PM-1022V Lathe for sale on eBay: Damaged in Transit



## erikmannie (Aug 31, 2020)

This is listed by Quality Machine Tools. I thought about getting it to scavenge some replacement parts for my PM-1030V, but I am broke:









						PM-1022 METAL LATHE - DAMAGED IN SHIPMENT; NO RESERVE.  FOR PARTS OR TRY TO FIX  | eBay
					

Crate was destroyed. Shrink wrap was holding it together. Looks like the motor plate is no longer attached to the rest of machine, no bolts located. Castings appear to be good. Backside of saddle is loose and sitting on top of the DRO chip cover.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## erikmannie (Aug 31, 2020)

This seems like a goldmine for spare parts.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 31, 2020)

You'll have $300 into what looks like to me a pile of junk.   They say that the castings look ok, but I would be surprised if they were.  Electronics are ripped out by the wires.  I have a 1022 but would not buy this, even for parts.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 31, 2020)

I just noticed this machine has a bayonet style chuck mount. I might have some backing plates for you guys, I bought some 5in C-2 Din55027 backing plates that are too small for my machine. If that's what these are I have a deal for you.

JOhn


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 1, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> I just noticed this machine has a bayonet style chuck mount. I might have some backing plates for you guys, I bought some 5in C-2 Din55027 backing plates that are too small for my machine. If that's what these are I have a deal for you.
> 
> JOhn


What is a bayonet style?  That one does have what looks like a little different chuck mount than mine.  My chuck from PM just bolts on.  Also just noticed the marks on top of that chuck where something beat on it for a while.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 1, 2020)

7milesup said:


> What is a bayonet style?  That one does have what looks like a little different chuck mount than mine.  My chuck from PM just bolts on.  Also just noticed the marks on top of that chuck where something beat on it for a while.



Bayonet style is a DIN 55027 spec that seems to have come out of Russia. There is a short taper like D series cam locks but instead of cam locks there is a captured plate behind the chuck that rotates and captures the nuts on the studs that are fastened to the Chuck or backplate.

I thought it was some random Chinese thing until I did more research.

The backing plates I have are size 2 and have three studs each. I’ll try to post pictures tonight.

John


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 1, 2020)

WOW!
That poor thing is seriously beat up from many angles. 
Could be a deal for someone close that can pick it up to save the $250 in shipping.
They do offer local inspection and pickup.


----------



## kb58 (Sep 1, 2020)

Wonder what the heck they did to the poor thing for all that damage to have happened.


----------



## higgite (Sep 1, 2020)

1. It obviously ain’t a Timex.
2. If you bought it and it got damaged in shipping, how would you know?
3. How long before it shows up on CL in California as “lightly used’?

Tom


----------



## kb58 (Sep 1, 2020)

Regarding your #2, the theory is that you do an initial inspection of the crate and refuse to accept it if damaged. That said, yes, I imagine a lot of damaged units don't become evident until the're unboxed. As everyone probably knows, it's highly unlikely that the delivery guy is going to wait around until you open the crate and look it over.


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 1, 2020)

Delivery people don’t wait for sigs anymore! Literally drop and hop.
Pierre


----------



## Skowinski (Sep 1, 2020)

What a disaster.  Uggh.... 

I've had so many packages and boxes delivered damaged in the past months, some looking like they had been through the gorilla cage in a zoo.  I was really holding my breath that the 833 mill I ordered was going to be delivered in good shape.  Kept picturing the crate with a hole where a lifts forks were rammed in.

It arrived in fine shape, feel like I was lucky!


----------



## higgite (Sep 1, 2020)

higgite said:


> 1. It obviously ain’t a Timex.
> 2. If you bought it and it got damaged in shipping, how would you know?
> 3. How long before it shows up on CL in California as “lightly used’?
> 
> Tom





kb58 said:


> Regarding your #2, the theory is that you do an initial inspection of the crate and refuse to accept it if damaged. That said, yes, I imagine a lot of damaged units don't become evident until the're unboxed. As everyone probably knows, it's highly unlikely that the delivery guy is going to wait around until you open the crate and look it over.


#2 was a poor attempt at humor regarding shipping the already damaged unit to the successful buyer.

Tom


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 1, 2020)

I do not think a reputable company like PM would even consider trying that, and the shipping company would not accept a crate that badly damaged.

There are a lot of companies that do not insure stuff for full value, I wonder who got to eat that one.

I once had to make someone stand there while I investigated the other side of fork lift holes. Fortunately the forks hit nothing but air.


----------

